# A little spotting after Et



## Jen (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter 

Had my first ET yesterday which I didn't find uncomfortable but this a.m. have had some spotting. It's not alot just a little on tissue. I rang and spoke to a nurse at my clinic and she said rest. I asked if this was normal and she said it wasn't unheard of....this didn't really help  I've also been feeling uncomfortable since EC and wondered is this the norm? I don't feel it's strong enough to take a pain killer, it's in my lower back and abdomen. Am I just fussing or do I have course for concern?

Thanks  Jen


----------



## Lucy (May 27, 2002)

Hi Jen

I'm sure this is nothing to worry about. If you think about it, there is a lot of poking about goes on at EC and ET, so its not surprising you feel these niggles and have a bit of blood. I felt very uncomfortable, and got a positive.

I'm sure Peter can put your mind at rest

Good luck

Lucy x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Jen said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Had my first ET yesterday which I didn't find uncomfortable but this a.m. have had some spotting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jen (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter and Lucy 

Thank you both so much for your replies  You have both managed to put my mind at complete rest 

This is my first cycle of IVF and have to say feel very positive about it all  it's the closest I've been in a long time to having our dream come true 

Lucy It's wondeful to hear success stories as your's 

Thank you both, Jen


----------

